# New Coffee Van



## thecoffeeboxvan (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I am looking at set myself up with a coffee van running an LPG machine. My thoughts/concerns are what my limitations would be in respect of moving around. I was wondering if it's possible and safe to have the gas on and pilot lit while driving from stop to stop covering local contact centres and offices.

thanks in advance.


----------

